# UAE Driving License



## honey_1747 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello All,

I used to have my UAE driving license. I moved to Saudi Arabia and replaced my license with Saudi license.

Now I am coming back to UAE and I need my UAE license back.

Do I need to replace Saudi license with UAE???

I still have the UAE license copy. What if I tell them that my license is lost and I need my license back???

Thanks for your time,

Have a great day!


----------



## SaeedPirzada (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi,

Did you get any answer for your question about changing saudi license with uae one or tell uae people about lost uae license?

My case is same as yours.

Would be thankful to you if you please update your case.

thanks,
Saeed


----------



## Nemo31 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi,

It seems that this is an old post, but I'm concerned by a question related to Driving license :
I have an international driving license and I want to know if it's valid here and for how many time ?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Nemo31 said:


> Hi,
> 
> It seems that this is an old post, but I'm concerned by a question related to Driving license :
> I have an international driving license and I want to know if it's valid here and for how many time ?
> Thanks in advance.


You should have posted in a different thread if you had an off topic question.
You cannot drive on the IDP if you have a resident visa.


----------



## Nemo31 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks rsinner !


----------

